# GPSS Tutorial



## Tdi|Moe (5. Februar 2003)

Da wir in der penne grad GPSS in Info ham un der lehrer das so beschissen erklärt wies schlimmer nimmer geht wollt ich mal fragen ob jemand weiß wo es ein tutorial für das prog gibt...
hab scho gegoogelt und ein paar andere suchmaschinen probiert aber hab nix nützliches gefunden.
(ein englisches tutorial würd mir reichen)

(warum verdammt müssen wir auch so ein doofes programm nehm wo scho seit mehreren jahren nimmer benutzt wird... hätt der typ wenigstens mit QBasic oder TurboPascal angefangen! das sind grundlagen.
aber nich so eon dämliches simulations prog... oh ich merk grad ich schweife ab )

ich hoffe echt jemand kann mir helfen damit ich den rotz endlich raff


----------

